# Samba Zugriffsfehler



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe den Samba-Server (DNS ist glaube ich noch fehlerhaft) unter Suse Linux 7.3 nach Handbuch eingerichtet. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch von Win2000 über die Netzwerkumgebung auf den Rechner zugreifen will, erhalte ich die Meldung:


> Auf \\Srv kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
> 
> Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.



Den Computer habe ich bereits mittels useradd -m RECHNERNAME in Linux eingetragen.

Woran liegt das denn jetzt schon wieder?

*P.S.: Vom Linux-Server kann ich auf meinen Win2000-Rechner zugreifen und alle Dateien sehen; nur umgekehrt (Win2000 --> Linux) gehts nicht.
P.S.2: Ich komme vom Win2000-Rechner in die SWAT-Konfiguration herein und kann auch Dinge modifizieren.*

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Januar 2002)

Problem gelöst.

P.S.: Wo sind denn hier die Linux-Profis?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Nur die Ruhe...
Du hast es ja selber gelöst 

War eine Weile nicht da, konnte deswegen auch nicht antworten, sonst wäre es schneller gegangen.

Schätze mal, Du hast den Rechner vergessen in die Samba Userliste einzutragen


----------



## Bitschupser (16. Februar 2002)

hab win98 clienst und linux 7.3 als server und verwende auch samba...
das problem könnte mit der authentifizierung der 2000er clients zusammenhängen...

wie hast du dein problem den gelöst?

vorweg sollten die /home/verzeichnisse oder wo du die auch hast mit chown dementsprechend geändert werden

a)

[global]
 security=share

b)

machst ne nt-domäne aus samba draus
security=user


----------

